# zoneminder wont start [fixed]

## user317

i cant get zoneminder to work on my system, i tried the version in portage, and installing it by hand from the site, but i keep getting the same error when i try to start it

```

snow ~ # zmpkg.pl start

Bareword "ZM_PATH_LOGS" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at /usr/bin/zmpkg.pl line 77.

BEGIN not safe after errors--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/zmpkg.pl line 78

```

download the tarball from zoneminder.com, extract it and run zmconfig.pl and ./zmconfig.pl -noi

this should probably be filed as a bug for this ebuild

----------

